# Walker proposes investment of $220 million for Bucks arena



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Calling his plan a "common-sense, fiscally conservative approach," Gov. Scott Walker on Tuesday said new growth in income tax revenue from Milwaukee Bucks players and visiting teams will generate enough money to cover debt payments on $220 million in state-issued bonds for a new arena.
> 
> Walker told members of the Metropolitan Milwaukee Association of Commerce and media at a news conference that he would put the plan in his state budget next week.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/news/statepolitics/walker-jock-tax-will-cover-220-million-for-new-bucks-arena-b99433734z1-289935421.html


----------

